# Laparoscopic BSO



## mslori7

Hi,

Can someone tell me what the cpt code for a laparoscopic bilateral salpingo oopherectomy can be coded as?

Also, what would be the codes for the LSC Hysterectomy converted to TAH? (See report attached). 

I can't seem to attach the documents but I can send the cases to you via email

Thanks,

Lori


----------



## lblakeley

The code you would use is 58661 and no modifier is needed as cpt states this is a bilateral procedure.  As fas as converting to an open procedure you would use DX Code :V64.41(Laparascopic procedure converted to open procedure).


----------



## mslori7

Thank you


----------



## mslori7

Hi, would the 58661 include the pelvic wahings and lysis of adhesions?

Thanks,


----------



## coding303

yes, it is included in the procedure


----------

